# Синдром Рота. Подскажите



## Julia..P (16 Дек 2011)

Уже несколько недель боковая наружная часть правого бедра онемела. Болей в спине нет.

Невролог говорит у вас "защемление корешков" и назначила - комплигам Б внутримышечно, никотиновую кислоту внутримышечно, таблетки трентал.
Пью, колю - никаких изменений.
Сделала МРТ поясничной области - абсолютно никаких нарушений не выявлено.

Раз пять в неделю у меня тренировки средней интенсивности (я тренер в фитнес-клубе), на тренировках никаких неприятных ощущений не испытываю. Несколько раз, правда, была жгучая боль в ноге на пару секунд. Можно ли мне продолжать вести тренировки? Адекватно ли назначено лечение? Какое еще лечение может быть мне предложено? К какому еще врачу можно сходить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Дек 2011)

Болезнь эта - это не ущемление корешков.
Это страдание веточки, чувствительной, и хорошо лечится блокадами.


----------

